# Favorite Duck Recipies



## Take-EM (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys, so I've been experimenting with different ways to cook up my ducks. My girlfriend said if I can find a recipe that she will like then she will cook up all the ducks I shoot... So anyone have some bomb A recipes they could help me out with?


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are two we have on the airboat site that are very good:

http://www.utairboat.com/Duck ka-bobs.pdf

http://www.utairboat.com/duck gumbo.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is a good basic recipe for puddlers-(works for divers too if you're careful about getting all the fat off)

Rough pluck the breast and legs. Using game shears, open a cut right behind the end of the breastbone and cut up the ribcage alon the breastbone to the wing joints, cut through the joints and where the wishbone attaches and lift out the whole breast on the bone. Take a sharp boning knife and cut the legs off at the ball joint, and cut the feet off at the knee joint. Leave the skin on both legs and the breast. 

Now, take your parts and put them on a wire rack or in a glass dish in the fridge and cover them loosely with saran wrap. Let them age in the fridge for 8 to 12 days, check every few days to drain the pan if you need to. When they've aged, peel the skin off and roll the breasts and legs in montreal steak seasoning. Heat a cast-iron skillet or teflon pan and add a mixture of 1/2 olive oil and 1/2 melted butter, about 2 tablespoons total. When the oil is heated pretty high, sear the breasts on each side until they get a nice crust, and are medium rare to medium in the center. Let them rest on a plate for 3-4 minutes and them slice them thin. You'll be amazed at what a difference in taste aging your birds makes, They'll be much milder and less ducky-tasting. I've even fooled my mom, who hates duck, with this recipe. 

You can also save lots of the legs until you get a bag full, and then marinate them in BBQ sauce, a touch of tabasco, soy sauce, and a bit of olive oil with some water, grill them outside like buffalo wings, and enjoy them along with a cold beer while watching Sunday football on TV. Nothing better!


----------



## Muck (Oct 15, 2010)

Cut into decent nugget-sized chunks, and soak overnight in milk. Cut fresh jalapeno into slices, size depending on how much bite you want. Slather cream cheese onto the jalapeno slices, wrap with duck chunks in bacon (cut bacon slices into thirds), pin together with a toothpick. Throw morsels on grill until bacon is cooked.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I just ate duck-ka-bobs last night. They are awesome and only take a few minutes to prepare and about 4-5 minutes on the grill!
Recipe: Marinate duck strips in Tiger Sauce, wrap with 1/4 piece of bacon, grill and eat.
R


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a marinade of your choice..... breast out about two or three ducks. Cut the breast meat short ways across the breast so you have little slices of breast, probably quarter inch thick. Marinate in the fridge for a day. When you're ready to cook, get some of the big pineapple chunks... like you get on a good hawaian pizza. You'll take the piece of duck breast, wrap it around a chunk of pineapple and then wrap a half strip of bacon around all of that and toothpick the ends of teh strip of bacon... should wind up with a "duck/bacon roll". Put them on a foil covered cookie sheet (for the oven) or just drop em right on the grill if you're cooking outside. Heat oven or grill to about 350 or so and then throw the duck meat on. Cook on one side for about ten minutes, then flip all the little duck rolls. Remove when bacon begins to get crispy. The pineapple will keep the duck moist and will actually provide a sweet flavor. They're **** good... one of the only ways I'll eat ducks. Its messy (juicy) doing the prep work but the end result is worth it. I don't have any pictures.... guess I deleted them but here are a couple topics showing what they should look like when cooking/done.

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=20313&p=224935&hilit=bacon+duck#p224935

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=12137&p=141346&hilit=bacon+duck#p141346


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Get a marinade of your choice..... breast out about two or three ducks. Cut the breast meat short ways across the breast so you have little slices of breast, probably quarter inch thick. Marinate in the fridge for a day. When you're ready to cook, get some of the big pineapple chunks... like you get on a good hawaian pizza. You'll take the piece of duck breast, wrap it around a chunk of pineapple and then wrap a half strip of bacon around all of that and toothpick the ends of teh strip of bacon... should wind up with a "duck/bacon roll". Put them on a foil covered cookie sheet (for the oven) or just drop em right on the grill if you're cooking outside. Heat oven or grill to about 350 or so and then throw the duck meat on. Cook on one side for about ten minutes, then flip all the little duck rolls. Remove when bacon begins to get crispy. The pineapple will keep the duck moist and will actually provide a sweet flavor. They're **** good... one of the only ways I'll eat ducks. Its messy (juicy) doing the prep work but the end result is worth it. I don't have any pictures.... guess I deleted them but here are a couple topics showing what they should look like when cooking/done.


Sounds yummy! What do you usually marinade it with?


----------

